# Need a manual for a H70 7hp Tecumseh



## Bassangler (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm in need of a manual for a H70 7hp Tecumseh engine, or a picture of the governor linkage connection to the carb and spring assembly. Thanks!!

Robert
[email protected]


----------



## Bassangler (Feb 18, 2007)

Anybody have a picture of the governor linkage and springs on the throttle plate? Can I even get a manual from tecumseh on this engine anymore?


----------



## cosmopedro (Feb 16, 2007)

If you look back in past postings on this list, there's a couple of links to manuals in .pdf -- I had to check out three or four to get a good link, which I can't remember now. 

Once you get the link, open the desired file and you can 'save a copy' (if you're using Adobe Acrobat Reader)

good luck!


----------



## Bassangler (Feb 18, 2007)

I must have missed the link, I didn't see one, i'll check again, thanks.


----------



## aaaaex88 (Jan 7, 2009)

Can someone post a photo of the carb/governor linkage for a h70


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------

